# Good price for 240?



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

does 2k sound about right for a 91 240? manual...runs?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

miles, condition, trim level, etc?

details amigo... details...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

amigo= mother fucker

 j/k (don't have a cow)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lmao drift

tell us more about the car as bluebob posted and we could give you a more accurate answer


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

I sold my 1990 Hatch with blown k24 for 700 bucks the body of the car only had rust where the stock wing sat. Kinda regret selling it but I want a coupe if anyone knows where I can find one pm me or email me please.


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

this is good :thumbup: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2444786964


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Naahhh I dont think its good its an automatic. :thumbdwn:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

has a lot of new stuff tho..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wuts wrong with autos? i drive an auto


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Nuthin wrong with autos just me I dont like them sorry if i offended you. I use to have a auto Integra LS but I swaped it out. Nuthin wrong im just not looking for an automatic transmission I dont want to go thru swaping one out again. :hal:


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

we have a couple of s13 coupes 5spd going for 1800-2500..depending on the miles on the car


----------



## Ineed2speed (Nov 24, 2003)

cawest said:


> we have a couple of s13 coupes 5spd going for 1800-2500..depending on the miles on the car


Where and what year? Can I get some more details?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

Ineed2speed said:


> Where and what year? Can I get some more details?


just private message me and i get u the info


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

got any coupes w/ sunroof, 5spd and looks like shiat... i need a daily 240

hehe... the 240 mod is finally gettin one... haha

and it's funny i looked at that very 240 while going through my search...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can do the sleepy eye on ur car if u install my system


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i can do the sleepy eye on ur car if u install my system


 dude... i told you... i'll install your system if you want, but if I do get an S13 you're SO doin a sleepy eye mod to it...


----------

